# Harsens live



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

2nd in the draw. 5 so far, 9 shells left. Buddy gun keep jamming. Worthless, cannot shoot duck cannot retrieve duck. May buy his shells.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

great start Samie. mixed bag?


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

If his gun is jamming say pass the ammo! 

Nothing worse than a one shot auto.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

We shot 3 more. 5 shells left.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

These live updates when I'm at work are extremely exciting, but make it impossible to get any work done.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quit at 11:30 for 8 ducks and few we did not find. still had 4 shells left. Not a bad day. Ok guys, get back to work.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Shoot Samie!! What species were in the mix?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry can post kill charts, you can thank Shia kid. Here is the order zones were taken last 3 days. I hope locals do not vote to ban posting this at checkstations.:cheeky-sm


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Shi Kid had nothing to do with it...doesn't even work at Harsens and you know that. Maybe if you didn't skybust you could have found those missing ducks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

feel sorry for the guys that take work off and put in the time to find good spots only to have fsamie ruin their homework. 

obviously this is a draw list, not much a biggie. but in previous posts he was listing zones/kills. nothing is safe from this guy. always pushing it. lazy hunters (shooters) will applaud you. Hunters that put in their time and know how to hunt will hate you. you reap what you sow.

wtg fsamie, yer awesome. keep it up. look forward to your posts, so much substance.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> feel sorry for the guys that take work off and put in the time to find good spots only to have fsamie ruin their homework.
> 
> obviously this is a draw list, not much a biggie. but in previous posts he was listing zones/kills. nothing is safe from this guy. always pushing it. lazy hunters (shooters) will applaud you. Hunters that put in their time and know how to hunt will hate you. you reap what you sow.
> 
> wtg fsamie, yer awesome. keep it up. look forward to your posts, so much substance.


I know you guys have a pretty solid history, but I don't understand the complaint here. It seems like the draw order is posted in the headquarters, looking at the picture, so how can it matter that that information is shared online? Because the "homework" you are talking about would be as simple as stopping into the draw house, and looking at a sheet of paper, which is easy if you are local, but impossible if you are 2 hours away. Did I miss something?

Edit: I guess you are complaining about previous posts...


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

jwinks said:


> I know you guys have a pretty solid history, but I don't understand the complaint here. It seems like the draw order is posted in the headquarters, looking at the picture, so how can it matter that that information is shared online? Because the "homework" you are talking about would be as simple as stopping into the draw house, and looking at a sheet of paper, which is easy if you are local, but impossible if you are 2 hours away. Did I miss something?
> 
> Edit: I guess you are complaining about previous posts...



Yes, you did. First off blaming Kid for the reason the kill charts are no longer posted, as I said he had nothing to do with it along with the "Locals" . On that note he had his chance to go to the last meeting, he went fishing instead.

The main thing about fsamie is he like to complain (whine) and that's why not to many people at the draw talk or even stand by him. No one cares if he show pictures of the order in which zones are taken....just the constant whinning !! and blaming the clubs for his issues.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Yes, you did. First off blaming Kid for the reason the kill charts are no longer posted, as I said he had nothing to do with it along with the "Locals" . On that note he had his chance to go to the last meeting, he went fishing instead.
> 
> The main thing about fsamie is he like to complain (whine) and that's why not to many people at the draw talk or even stand by him. No one cares if he show pictures of the order in which zones are taken....just the constant whinning !! and blaming the clubs for his issues.


lolz. I see. fair enough.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jwinks said:


> I know you guys have a pretty solid history, but I don't understand the complaint here. It seems like the draw order is posted in the headquarters, looking at the picture, so how can it matter that that information is shared online? Because the "homework" you are talking about would be as simple as stopping into the draw house, and looking at a sheet of paper, which is easy if you are local, but impossible if you are 2 hours away. Did I miss something?
> 
> Edit: I guess you are complaining about previous posts...


yeah don't care about draw order i just think hes always testing the water on what he can get away with.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Shi Kid had nothing to do with it...doesn't even work at Harsens and you know that. Maybe if you didn't skybust you could have found those missing ducks


50 shells and only 8 FOUND ducks...............


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like the 20s are good there, never hunted it. I go with Fsamie and Shi one day, we do real good.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Picking off past pick numbers just insurers the dumbing down of our future generations of gmu hunters, lol. It's kinda like handing out possible answers on multiple choice questions... U will get it right about 10% of the time


----------



## Fastredgmc (Jan 28, 2012)

what did the board say for total harvest so far?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Fastredgmc said:


> what did the board say for total harvest so far?


i'm not sure but it has grown by 8 whole hard earned ducks today.


----------

